

Everyday.me (YC S12) - an "Evernote for Your Life" - weitingliu
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/09/y-combinator-backed-noodle-labs-launches-everyday-me-an-evernote-for-your-life/

======
howradical
As an introvert who is in the process of deleting their facebook account for
privacy reasons, I see real value in this. I'd like to keep a private journal
more in line path/instagram/twitter - just for me. That being said I have a
couple pieces of advice:

Make sure I can export ALL of the data, anytime. Make sure you securely backup
all of my data. CHARGE ME for this service, so I know you won't sell my data.
Only way I'll do this is if you address my privacy concerns.

~~~
visualcsharp
The only way you will _know_ they won't sell your data is if those terms are
clearly stated in a contract between you and the vendor. Otherwise, you won't
have any way to know they won't sell your data in the future.

Imagine if you are the owner of Everyday.me and Facebook comes calling,
flashing a huge check. They want your data and are willing to pay big bucks
for it. If there's nothing in customers' contracts stating you _can't_ sell
their data... cha-ching!

~~~
gizzlon
But if it's in the contract, then you _know_? That seems naive, you can't
possibly _know_ that they won't sell your data, but you can make an educated
guess.

~~~
visualcsharp
The point is, a user has recourse in that event. Without those contract terms,
they don't.

~~~
gizzlon
I agree, but my point still stands. You don't know anything, but as you said,
you get more "power"

------
wj
Every comment so far (except for developer responses) is negative. Sad state
of affairs.

With that said I would like to congratulate the developers. Good work. More
choice is good for everybody.

------
Sunlis
> An iPhone and web app called Everyday.me

Right, so I get into the "private beta" and go to the link in the email. It
gives me a popup saying, "Please use an iPhone to install this app."

Meanwhile, on their homepage: > Access from anywhere - on mobile, email, or
the web

If having an iPhone is a requirement of using your website (which I assume
functions perfectly well on its own), you're doing it wrong. If the website is
merely a way to view (but not edit) your content, then you're REALLY doing it
wrong.

Also, why are people still developing exclusively for iPhone? Last quarter
there were four times as many Android phones sold as iPhones.

~~~
abless
>> Also, why are people still developing exclusively for iPhone? Last quarter
there were four times as many Android phones sold as iPhones.

I can only speak for myself, but developing for Android is a nightmare
compared to developing software for iOS. Different behaviour amongst different
Android devices makes it really hard to provide a consistent user experience.

~~~
mgkimsal
I'm not disagreeing with the sentiment, but is "consistent user experience"
necessarily something that should be a goal?

There's more to it, but when I hear that I'm reminded of web site "designers"
that only use photoshop and focus/obsess over pixel-perfect layouts and font-
sizings, to get everything to match exactly what their original photoshop
'design' looks like on their monitor, ignoring the variety of browsers/devices
that may also visit the site.

------
yogrish
Nice App. I worked on this Idea for quite long time and discussed with many
web developers as I am not into web development.Many suggested me to learn and
develop but I couldn't. That is a different story. My perspective was
different and it was not just simple Private Journal of your personal life.It
meant to improve your way of life. I thought of many features which can do so.
For example: Capture moment and also mark some as milestones along with its
type as good/bad or traits like new learning's/adventurous etc etc. Thus at
any point of time if you look back, how your time period(last year lets say)
had been. you will know if it was insipid or adventurous or had any new
learnings etc and where you need to improve. Pls feel free to discuss with me
if you need more feature ideas.

~~~
yukuan
Yes! I'm really into self-learning and improvement as well, both in athletics
and music. We're hoping with with this v1 of Everyday.me we first lay the
groundwork for self-chronicling, then there's _so_ much we can do around goal
setting, tracking, and helping people achieve their goals. That's what gets me
really excited about working on this.

~~~
yogrish
Email me at techynirvana[at]gmail[dot]com. I can share some more inputs for
the betterment of the app.

------
recursive
After reading this, I still don't know what this is. Other than being like
facebook, a notebook, twitter, blogs, a private journal, and Evernote, not
that I've ever heard of Evernote before. How can something be like a facebook
timeline and private at the same time?

Why is it so difficult for people to describe their new service?
Alternatively, why am I so bad at understanding?

~~~
yukuan
Hi, we're sorry the description is confusing. It's similar to Facebook's
Timeline in the sense that we list things chronologically, but it's completely
private.

I think the easiest way to think of it is a mobile journal that not only lets
you input things, but also automatically collects your social activities
across the web for you. Does that help?

~~~
phillmv
Serious, non snarky question - how are you different than Path, then?

~~~
yukuan
A few different ways, I think Path is amazing for what it does, btw. A real
inspiration for all of us. It seems to really promote you to share with your
friends. We don't share at all. We also import your activities from other
networks. You can post to it by email, view it on the web...please give it a
try and let us know what you think.

~~~
madprops
Since most people are eager to share a lot of the content they create this can
be seen like some sort of backup of your shared data with a built-in viewer.
Which may sound like what Facebook is doing right now. But with the added
bonus of storing all the other content not considered worthy of sharing in
public for whatever reason. This is essentially what any other 'cloud' storage
services want to achieve. The chronological timeline or whatever filters can
be easily added to any service once it has the data. Phone/tablet vendors have
the edge on this since they can implement this feature directly into their
devices (e.g iCloud, Google Drive).

------
thegyppo
Does TechCrunch have an army of upvoters? just seems like their posts come
from nowhere to the front page with almost no discussion.

~~~
johns
No, but YC does.

------
DigitalSea
Another startup being prominently featured on Techcrunch started by "ex-
Googlers" I swear every startup that gets Techcrunch coverage was started by
ex-Googlers. That all side, I don't see what makes Everyday.me so special (I
don't mean to sound so cynical) but what makes this application different in
comparison to all of the other available services and mobile applications that
do the same thing? Evernote is one of those applications that comes to mind.

It looks to me Everyday.me borrows heavily from the Facebook timeline except
it's private. I don't see how Everyday.me is different to Facebook Timeline
and Path especially. Am I missing something big here that makes Everyday.me a
"killer startup" please kindly put me in my place if I am. To add to the
confusion further, what do YC see in Everyday.me to make it worthy of being
funded?

~~~
dbul
_what do YC see in Everyday.me to make it worthy of being funded?_

That they are "ex-Googlers."

It may be disingenuous to say that other applications do the _same thing_ ;
it's as if you were saying ConnectU and Thefacebook do the same thing. In any
case, they are simply launching their product. It's the first step in a long
journey.

It's sometimes difficult to notice a great startup unless you've launched. For
example, Groupon was a much more modest "tipping point for change" type of
startup before they realized they could apply the same concept to small
business commerce.

------
ihuman
I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable having my private journals on someone
else's server.

~~~
commanderkeen08
Agreed. I love the Feltron Reports and the stuff Wolfram Alpha does with his
own personal data, but I can't really get down with this. ThinkUp (for social
media) and Day One / Daytum (for personal data) is all I need. You can't
really reproduce Feltron Reports on scale.

~~~
slurgfest
What if you could do the Wolfram Alpha thing with a local appliance (e.g. a
plug computer type thing) and its backups - if you did not explicitly want to
manage them yourself - were encrypted before they ever left your network or
were seen by a third party?

I guess the problem then is making subscription money on it.

------
SHOwnsYou
I like the idea. Though I don't like social anything, would a smart long game
here be, after many users, to turn this into a social network where users can
opt to change their content from private to public ?

Millions of profiles could go live on the same day? All individual content as
well as types of content (tweets, images, posts, etc) could have
public/private flag, giving you ultimate control but also free to have all
tweets or images display instantly from twitter or instagram?

------
unohoo
While I'm not a target customer I'm sure you'll find early adopters thanks to
YC&TC. Launching is hard, so congrats on that. That being said, I am still
trying to wrap my head around the whole 'limited sharing' trend. Path got the
ball rolling and has gotten pretty popular. Then came the sharing between
couples - Pair, cupple etc. (seriously?) And now no sharing but just
journaling for yourself ? How do you guys make money ?

~~~
robryan
Charging for the app would be the best way, although if this becomes venture
funded then then it will be hard to just do that given the pressure to support
a high valuation (see the recent google acquisition of sparrow)

------
c1sc0
For a long time I tried to build a lifelogging app, something pretty similar
to this, hell, we even went to the YC interview with that idea. I love this
space & I love seeing someone tackle the problem with such a simple & clean
app. This is actually something I would use myself: no numbers, no social
bullshit. Just a simple app to keep track of my day. Great job! Good luck &
godspeed!

------
rasur
Nice idea, and I'm eager to use it day to day, but one small quibble: It would
be nice if the setting allowed me to set the language - you currently set the
language based on the location, right? Assuming the language of the land is my
preferred language setting is not correct.

Can we use location services _and_ set the language preference?

------
grongo
Send a similar pitch to ycomb S12 ;)

here are my small feedback:

1\. concentrate on collaborative experience, mixing together social feed from
different user on the same experience 2\. i absolutely hate daily mail :) 3\.
UI is a little bit boring 4\. guess travel are the best fit for this app 5\.
grab the future of people, not only the past :)

------
dendory
So when they shut the service down in 18 months and kill all access to our
data, will they be quick to point out that "indefinitely" = for as long as
they are profitable? Now I'm not saying this is what's going to happen, but
you would have to be foolish not to consider this the most likely outcome.

~~~
yukuan
Well hopefully with your support we wouldn't have to shut down ;)

~~~
essayist
Promising -- and delivering, asap -- a friendly export format would be more
convincing at this point.

------
rezrovs
Looks really excellent. Wanted to check it out to see if it's something I
could get in to - didn't realise it was iPhone only until I already gave over
my email address. Would be nice if this was clear on the website.

------
jaredstenquist
Evernote already is for my life. This is going nowhere.

------
slurgfest
Why would I voluntarily hand over all this data to a third party if the only
person who SHOULD ever consume the data is me?

------
truth_dude
too much techcrunch on YC

~~~
akshat
this is more of a case of too much YC on techcrunch.

~~~
sabathmt
50-75% of stories on TC are one way or another originated from hacker news...

------
msh
How do they do the web page to install iPhone app, without you going into the
app store?

------
trevorl
But can you export your data?

------
chrishan
previous discuss <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4336977>

------
michaelcampbell
Sounds like evertale.

------
billiamram
No privacy policy?

------
visualcsharp
Yet another startup trying to use the success, brand or popularity of other
companies or products to attract customers. Everyday.me, how about defining
_yourselves_ instead of "We're the Facebook of" or "an Evernote for?" Be
_confident_ about your product--that it can stand on its own and has merit
above and beyond what competitors can offer.

